# Rig sharks



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Just wondering about how much sharks stay at the same rigs. 2 or 3 weeks ago we went to the Ram Powell and a couple of others. We didn't catch but one blackfin and it was eaten by a shark before we could reel it in. One shark had 3 of our hooks it in it when we caught it for the 4th time. That was when we decided to leave. Soooo can yall suggest anything? Any help is appreciated. It is too expensive to go out there and "fight" the sharks. 
Thanks, 
Tony


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a tough one but the best you can do is reel faster and try to tow your hooked fish away from the rig. Killing a bunch of sharks to catch a few fish is not the answer. Another thing to try is to use your bottom machine and look for Tuna schooling away from the rig. They may not come up bustuing on the surface but if you can get a jig to them they will take them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Use stout gear and get the fish away from the rig after hookup. This will help, but the inevitable fact is that sharks are just a part of offshore life and your going to lose some to the "tax man"


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Choot em, they need thinning. It's rediclious how many are out there.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have found that as a general rule its the shelf rigs and the ones near the shelf that have the most sharks. Once you get to Horn Mt or further out the shark problem largely goes away. I realize that is out of the range for a lot of people. If you are focusing on blackfin close to the rig, sharks are a reality. If you are focusing on YF especially with live bait you can get far enough off the rig to eliminate most of the shark problem. Chunking on the other hand will pull them out to you. so stick with live baiting

Robert


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Thanks I will try what yall have told me. We will shoot for Horn Mt Sunday night then. I hope the seas will lay down. 
Tony


----------

